# Storing Air Tools



## Chester03 (Jun 26, 2008)

I need an easy and efficient way of storing my air tools. Not too costly. Any ideas?


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

Here are a few ideas

mobile tool chest






Rolling tool chest





My preference is for the second one. you can sort out the air tools in to the upper and lower boxes and also have separate trays for the attachments. The other advantage of the secondone is the handle that sticks up canbe used as a storage place for the air hose. When you are all done you put the tools back in the box, roll the hose up on the handle and roll it out of the way  all ready and easily accessible the next time you need it


----------



## imported_BOBtheBUILDER (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh I like the 2nd choice too! Do you know of any wall storage for air tools, Grape Ape?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

I store mine on the pegboard...






Some tools are just stuck on the pegboard with hooks, but most of them are hanging from the air fittings in multitool holders.


--Bushytails


----------



## Creeper (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw this and thought it was a good idea. 

View attachment airtools.jpg


----------



## ben5280 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a really cool idea.  Do you know how they are mounted?


----------



## anon (Feb 9, 2009)

A standard female QD is bolted to the board.

For an example of this, take a look at the airtool display in your local Sears or Lowes.


----------



## ben5280 (Feb 22, 2009)

anon said:


> For an example of this, take a look at the airtool display in your local Sears or Lowes.




Actually, I did see a very similar setup at Lowe's. Thanks for the tip.  In fact, after looking around Lowe's, I noticed all kinds of interesting ways they organize not only their tools, but all kinds of merchandise.  Some of them are pretty good ideas.  It might be worth it for anyone looking for storage ideas, especially for small-to-medium sized stuff.


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Bushytails, why do you have short sections of air hose on all your air tools?


----------



## thomask (Mar 5, 2010)

arren said:


> Hello Friends......
> Compressed Air Energy Storage (CAES) refers to the compression of air to be used later as energy source. At utility scale, it can be stored during periods of low energy demand (off-peak), and for use in meeting periods of higher demand (peak load). [1] Alternatively it can be used to power tools, or even vehicle Compressed air energy storage can be done adiabatically, diabatically, or isothermally
> Thanks



Well said.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 12, 2010)

Bushytails said:


> I store mine on the pegboard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one looks perfect!


----------

